# A pleasant pass time alteration.



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Over the last month or so of bad, cold and wet weather, I did a bit of pottering in the back yard.
. One problem is our sparrow nation come and have a grit bath in every little spot that has they can fit into. I'm not going to cement between the stones, I'll just have to go out and sweep on a regular basis. The gate that goes nowhere, I made using old oak from a bench I've had years. It had fallen in bits so needed using. Can't wait to see the bulbs and planting come in spring.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Love everything about it! And the gate looks like the Secret Garden entrance. Perfect!


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

You could use polymeric sand in between your stone. It is a dry product that you sweep into the cracks and then wet it down. It binds and locks together somewhat like cement. you might even be able to go right over the top of your existing grit and it might be just enough to hold it down so the sparrows can't move it.

If you do, just make sure that your stone is completely dry before putting it down.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks guy's! Mr McTurf I might just try that, could be a while though, I'll wait for some dry Spring days. In the meantime I'll keep sweeping and levelling. :thumbup:


----------

